# Billberry



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

I received a bottle of billberry and will be trying it out over rthe weekend, my question is this - is it better applied with a normal sprayhead or a foaming sprayhead?


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

I use a normal spray head and works great, never tried a foaming one though.


----------



## iestynd (Mar 6, 2010)

^^^^^ Normal spray head, i have tried foaming and it just doesnt seem to hold onto the wheels.

I do use a soft detailing brush though to agitate almost imediatley.

Great product, just get the dilution right :driver:


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

I agree with the above. i personaly think using a foam head is wastefull of product as you use more to get coverage.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Normal spray head for me too.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

foaming spray head worked better for me when I used bilberry


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

i was thinking that the foaming sprayhead would allow it to cling to the wheel better than a normal one?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Normal. Tried a fomaing one and it used WAY too much product!


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Normal for me too, foaming use loads!


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

i have to agree about the foaming head. yes i found it does cling onto the wheel longer (not running and collecting at the bottom) but you end up using a lot more product.

if you compared you would be surprised how much more a foam head uses.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Normal spray head for me, Use to much product with the foam head.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Normal spray head, i make up the 16 to one ratio i think it is and that works fine for me and that was before ever starting to seal wax the wheels.
Spray and follow the instructions on the bottle.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

chemical normal one for me! but i use a foaming one for the none diluted one....


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

normal spray head. I just let it dwell for 3 minutes and then start agitating with a rather hard brush (autoglym high-tech wheel brush) which works pretty good


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

iestynd said:


> ^^^^^ Normal spray head, i have tried foaming and it just doesnt seem to hold onto the wheels.
> 
> I do use a soft detailing brush though to agitate almost imediatley.
> 
> Great product, just get the dilution right :driver:


Exactly the same results with me, have just bought a 5l pressure sprayer tho as fed up with sore hands :lol:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> foaming spray head worked better for me when I used bilberry


+1. Foaming one for me.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Strothow said:


> +1. Foaming one for me.


I also use a foaming head, used to use a normal one. It probably does use more product, not something ive thought about, but it does seem a totally different product through a foaming head :thumb:


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

I use a foaming head. It does use more product but I like the way it foams up, I find it cleans better when agitated. 

Plus you dilute it 4:1 (at least) so the product does last a while.


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

I think you should put this to a poll........


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

how do i do that?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Spray head for sure always worked well for me


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

ok. managed to figure out how to put a poll up. lets see the results?


----------



## Slick- (Mar 1, 2010)

I use the foaming one with billberry.


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

I bough bilberry too so I will give foaming head a try. I was only wondering what dilution I should use on sealed wheels which cover about 250 miles weekly?


----------



## Slick- (Mar 1, 2010)

You can make little test samples and see wich one shifts the grime. Start at 1:8 and then go down to 1:5 for example. For easy maintenance you can ease up on the dilution 1:10, 1:15. It's just up to how much grime is on the wheel. Remember that this solution is only ph neutral at the corect dilution.


----------



## Rob R (Aug 3, 2007)

I was using it with a foaming trigger but found it ripped through the bottle in no time and didn't seem to hold to the wheel too well. Reverted back to normaly spray trigger yesterday and found it much better.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Slick- said:


> You can make little test samples and see wich one shifts the grime. Start at 1:8 and then go down to 1:5 for example. For easy maintenance you can ease up on the dilution 1:10, 1:15. It's just up to how much grime is on the wheel. Remember that this solution is only ph neutral at the corect dilution.


bilberry is not ph neutrel its alkaline and can be just as bad as an acidic wheels cleaner. the safest way to maintain wheels is with normal shampoo once they are well protected


----------



## Slick- (Mar 1, 2010)

I stand corected. But if you dilute it well enough it's going to be "safe" if your wheel has some sort of protection on it (ex laquer) but i wouldn't use it on crome or aluminium if it is unprotected (polished), it will stain (tryed). If you just want to maintain the wheel you can try StjarnaGloss ph neutral wheel cleaner or CG Diablo.


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

I use a 1z bottle with its STD spray head on a 1:4 ratio and I can get for some reason either a foamy or a normal spray effect depending how quickly I press the trigger. Then I agitate with a damp mf glove.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Slick- said:


> I stand corected. But if you dilute it well enough it's going to be "safe" if your wheel has some sort of protection on it (ex laquer) but i wouldn't use it on crome or aluminium if it is unprotected (polished), it will stain (tryed). If you just want to maintain the wheel you can try StjarnaGloss ph neutral wheel cleaner or CG Diablo.


i'll use my normal shampoo thanks, cheaper


----------



## Slick- (Mar 1, 2010)

It depends on what shampoo you use (dillution rate) and if you use a separate bucket for the wheels or not. When you have a dedicated wheel cleaner then just spray on, clean and jet wash, no complication with buckets and other things.
I was using before my car shampoo on the wheels and i always wanted something just for the wheels so my shampoo will last longer and this is my opinion.


----------

